
“Two and a half years ago I quit my last tech job.” (2016) - jashkenas
http://garann.com/dev/2016/wish-you-would-step-back-from-that-ledge-my-friend/
======
khedoros1
I've spent a lot of time posting in a tech help group for the last 4 years or
so. I'm one of the more prolific posters there. I know that when I leave, a
few people will wonder "where did khed1 go? for a bit. Then it won't matter.

I worked at my current employer for 7 years, then was laid off 2 days before
my son was born. I spent a few months of my severance package as paternity
leave, then started looking again. I took a position back at the same
employer, but in a different group. 2 months later, 2/3 of the office was laid
off. The work doesn't care about you. The company doesn't care about you. It's
a job. Do the work. Keep up with new developments; you'll need the knowledge
_when_ you need to find a new job.

